# Puedo reemplazar el IC DM311 por el IC DH 321



## heffer001 (Dic 2, 2008)

Hola a todos....aqui de nuevo dejando otra consulta, tengo un dvd cuya fuente tiene un DH 321..pienso que esta defectuoso poque las tensiones de salidas estan constantemente oscilando, con un osciloscopio observé que la forma de onda de alta frecuencia esta bastante deformada...es por esto que me imagino que el integrado de fuente esta defectuoso......lo que quiero saber es si puedo reemplazarllo por el DM 311....desde ya agradezco cualquier ayuda...hasta la proxima


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 2, 2008)

La fuente completa para DVD sale $15 en cualquier tienda de electrónica, por suerte es estándar.
Si así y todo insistis con ayudarte a reparar la fuente, poné los links a los datasheets de los integrados y hace una captura del circuito de la fuente.


----------

